# 2006 Nissan Maxima P2100 & P2101 Codes No Start



## Crystaldoll (Apr 6, 2019)

I really hope someone can help me with this. Purchased car drove a little over a week it just died one day never started again, cranks but won't start. Before this, I didn't have any issues with it besides some front end vibration that was getting worse. Replaced fuel pump thinking it was that. I have been told these codes won't cause a no start issue. Also has no pulse to the injectors for some reason. I took it to a shop they said it was the ecm cause it wasn't letting their computer read anything. They put a new ecm on, it started, ran like shit, they took it for a test drive, shut it off, car wouldn't start again, went back to throwing P2100 & P2101 codes ( throttle control motor relay circuit open & throttle actuator motor circuit range/performance) . I had another mechanic come out said my ecm is still good cause it's letting the scanner read the codes, he thinks it's the throttle body. All relays have been checked. At this point I don't know who to believe or know where to even begin. Help!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The following info was taken from the FSM for your vehicle. A lot of shops don't follow the FSMs or don't have them. With many of these shops, it's a guessing game (at your expense), especially when it comes to electronics. You can download a copy of the FSM from this web site: https://ownersmanuals2.com/. The section EC.PDF is the one you need to read.

Here are the possible causes for the P2100/P2101 fault codes:

DTC P2100
● Harness or connectors (Throttle control motor relay circuit may be open). The ECM detects a voltage for throttle control motor is excessively low. Check the connectors to make sure they are tight; check for any oxidation on the harness pins.
● The throttle control motor relay is defective.

DTC P2101
● Harness or connectors (Throttle control motor circuit is open or shorted). Check the connectors to make sure they are tight; check for any oxidation on the harness pins.
● The electric throttle control actuator is defective. After replacing the electric throttle control actuator, perform the "Throttle Valve Closed Position Learning" and the "Idle Air Volume Learning" procedures which are described in the FSM.


----------



## nightbreed797 (Mar 29, 2021)

rogoman said:


> The following info was taken from the FSM for your vehicle. A lot of shops don't follow the FSMs or don't have them. With many of these shops, it's a guessing game (at your expense), especially when it comes to electronics. You can download a copy of the FSM from this web site: Owner's Manuals. The section EC.PDF is the one you need to read.
> 
> Here are the possible causes for the P2100/P2101 fault codes:
> 
> ...


i joined this group just to say rogoman you are awesome thaks for the download


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

nightbreed797 said:


> i joined this group just to say rogoman you are awesome thaks for the download


Glad to help!


----------



## NVNissan (Aug 10, 2021)

rogoman said:


> The following info was taken from the FSM for your vehicle. A lot of shops don't follow the FSMs or don't have them. With many of these shops, it's a guessing game (at your expense), especially when it comes to electronics. You can download a copy of the FSM from this web site: Owner's Manuals. The section EC.PDF is the one you need to read.
> 
> Here are the possible causes for the P2100/P2101 fault codes:
> 
> ...


----------



## NVNissan (Aug 10, 2021)

Has anyone ran across a p2103code?


----------

